# [SOLVED] Bios missing onboard audio setting?



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

The onboard audio setting for my bios is missing

there is no sound being played out of my computer and there is a driver called "ATI HD audio output" only from what windows tells me

I go into my bios and there is only "HD audio" and the choices are "Auto" and "Disabled"

There is no option for switching to onboard audio and i don't really understand why...

I checked my headphones to make sure there acting right there are , there pluged into the Pink port in the back which is right below the USB ports for the motherboard so im sure it has onboard audio attached to it

However the bios tells me otherwise so whats going on?

I use Pheonix award workstation BIOS v6.00pg

and i also have a PCI express ATI radeon 4350 HD installed in my computer.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

What make/model PC. If custom built then what MB are you using?

The pink port is usually MIC.

Check Device Manager to make sure the Audio driver is installed without any problems.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Is this a OEM Computer, or a retail motherboard?

The ATI HD audio is the audio built on the video card.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

The board is equipped with onboard HD Audio (Realtek)

Have you checked to make sure that all drivers are installed without errors?

Download and run *AIDA64* and run it. Attach the report to your next post.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=86700&stc=1&d=1297292942


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*



> Multimedia:
> Audio Adapter ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller


It's using the ATI HD on the video card. 

Still looks like a OEM motherboard though.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

by OEM you mean what? because i've bought this board at a store and it was in casing in everything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Looks like this is your motherboard?
BIOSTAR :: MCP6P M2+ :: Specification


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

OEM is a prebuilt PC like a Systemax, Packard Bell Etc.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Yes it is, wait no its not prebuilt its custom built


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Did the audio ever work with the ATI video card installed?


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Nope i got this PC a few days ago , and the sounds never worked


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

I would take it back to the point of purchase and complain.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

the ATI card has worked with my previous motherboard however

the sound im refering to ..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Did you build this computer yourself or did someone else build it for you?

If someone else built it, you should complain to them... Everything should work OOB.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Someone else built it for me. Ok.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Nvidia chip sets and ATI video cards are never a good mix, the sound on the video card is causing the onboard to be disabled, your only settings are Auto(if a sound card is detected this setting will disable the onboard) and Disabled(always disabled) ATI board have a 3rd setting Enabled( even if a sound card is detected the onboard will work).

If you remove the video card and use the integrated video does the sound work?


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

I tried to get it to run with the other video card but simply couldent , so does this essentialy mean i gotta go and buy a nividia graphics card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

It would not run with the integrated video?

If not there is a larger issue.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

I can't remove the ati card at the time as i have no place for it.

it does run with the intergrated Video card but when it loads windows it never loads up explorere and all i can see is my desktop wall paper


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*



> I can't remove the ati card at the time as i have no place for it


You have no place for it????

If the ATI is installed in the motherboard the audio will be removed.

Tap F8 while booting and choose Safe graphics Mode from the list to load windows without the ATI drivers


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

It doesn't show the bios either it just shows up windows after a short time..

but

"If the ATI is installed in the motherboard the audio will be removed"

then does mean i should go and get a nividia?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

What Wrench97 is saying, is to remove the video card and use the integrated video to see if the sound works.

You will need to physically remove the video card.


----------



## free2dugdug (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Consider the sound fixed , i uninstalled everything , reinstalled the HDMI port thingy, disabled it then Re installed the realtek HD audio driver thingys (although it was already installed...)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios missing onboard audio setting?*

Good to hear you have it working.


----------

